
How lazy writers and Wikipedia create and spread fake “facts” - audioglass
https://news3lv.com/around-the-web/the-case-of-an-iconic-watch-how-wikipedia-and-writers-create-false-facts-from-thin-air
======
aiscapehumanity
Lol literally fake news, was this story reported by someone not familiar with
wikipedia? Wikipedia being an open source encyclopedia is obviously subjected
to margin of error so to speak. The point is that info can be built and it's
done voluntarily over time on many 'items of interest'.

Fear mongering on sources heh, well you can go to many science related pages
and at the least find sources from reviews which can be from very credible
sources such as the NIH.

This is a weird troglodytic shitting on wikipedia.

